# Briggs & Stratton swapping flywheel



## Wornout (Sep 3, 2008)

I would like to know if I can put a flywheel with pull start from a 12hp B & S 281707 0028 88* engine to a similar non pull start engine 281707 0411 90*.

What other parts might need to be changed over? Any other problems that I might find?

Similarly can I swap the whole carb which has combined throttle & choke of first engine to the second one which uses separate choke and throttle?


----------

